# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  (HELP) Ikan Koi bentol seperti daging putih bulat.

## renaisanse

Halo om dan koi lovers,
Aku mau tanya soal ikanku ini, bukan ikan yang bagus seperti kebanyakan, cuma aja ikan ini udh lama banget saya rawat dan disayang sayang.
Ikanku ini kaya kena penyakit tapi saya udah cari di google / forum sebelah engga nemu masalahnya. Setelah cari tau dan dari apa yg saya tangkap, whitespot spertinya bukan, kutu jarum jg bukan, jamur juga spertinya bukan atau mungkin aku yg salah.
Sempet beli obat tapi agak gak tega dikasihnya krna bahan kimia takut mati mendadak.

Ini gambaran ikanku :
https://ibb.co/GTYKwVv

awalnya yang merah punya bentol kecil, saya pikir bekas luka biasa dan membekas. Namun stelah 2-3 bulan jadi makin besar seperti ini.
Ku udh beli blitz icht & acriflavine namun blm sempat dipakai karena masih merasa takut bahan kimia akan berdampak negative ke ikan.
Kira kira ini penyakit apa dan harus diapakan ya ?

saya mau beli ikan Patin, apakah membantu menghilangkan kutu? saya sempat baca katanya bisa membantu dan lebih bersahabat dibandingkan ikan sumatra. Terima kasih banyak

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## renaisanse

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## renaisanse

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

